
God's memory leak - a scientific treatment (exposes a subtle bug in Ruby) - pius
http://groups.google.com/group/god-rb/browse_frm/thread/1cca2b7c4a581c2/
======
phaedrus
This is a great example of using the scientific method to debug programs, and
a perfect example of how useful a personal log can be. Imagine if every
programmer kept such logs, so that when you have a question about a strange
hack in a program you inherit to maintain, you can search in the original
programmer's log and read what was going on at the time he came up with the
fix?

------
pius
Here's a simple test case for the leak.

<http://pastie.caboo.se/170484>

~~~
pius
I should mention that this is from the thread; I pastie'd it in case folks
were interested in seeing the leak before they go through the whole thread.

------
ggrot
Is this getting voted up for the content or the excellent title?

